# Age



## Glock19 (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you guys think that 16 is to young to own a handgun? Like to hear what you think, Ross.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I think 16 is a great age to be able to shoot. I was a lot younger when I started. To own I'm not sure. I don't think I would let a 16 year old have one in his room or anything. Maybe if it stayed in my safe and he wasn't able to get it without me opening the safe. I don't think I would be OK with him being able to get hold of it without me around. Plus the can of worms it opens God forbid something happens.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I think 16 is a great age to be able to shoot. I was a lot younger when I started. To own I'm not sure. I don't think I would let a 16 year old have one in his room or anything. Maybe if it stayed in my safe and he wasn't able to get it without me opening the safe. I don't think I would be OK with him being able to get hold of it without me around. Plus the can of worms it opens God forbid something happens.


+1

I started shooting BB-guns at age 6. I never owned a "toy" gun, and they were never allowed in my house growing up, which at one point contained 30 guns...

I started hunting with a shotgun at age 14, using the same 12 gauge 870 I own today.

That said "ownership" is a different issue. HANDGUN ownership especially. I owned a rifle at age 16, a gift from my Dad, a Reminington 308 pump. But I never took it out without my dad around, and I felt funny if I did. I bought my first handgun at age 32!!!

In the end, it depends on the maturity of the 16 year-old...

18, no issue. YES. 16??? Maybe.

JeffWard


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Glock19, you have a PM.


----------



## Aarolar (Dec 14, 2008)

I got mine at 16 or 17 can't 100% remember, I was allowed to keep it in my room and use it whenever I got a whim. Now take this with a grain of salt because I live in very rural Georgia and have been around guns since I was 10 and it is a very accepted practice around here...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

That will be the end of this thread. According to Georgia law it is illegal for anyone under 18 to possess a handgun and this forum does not allow discussion of illegal activities.


----------

